
John Carmack: My personal legal disputes are over - XJ0OYtjb
https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/1050464667326443520
======
michaelmu
I'd love to see a Joe Rogan interview with him.

~~~
jplayer01
I'd prefer him to just hold a talk somewhere for 2-3 hours like he used to. I
don't see the point in somebody like Joe Rogan interviewing him, especially
since Carmack's most interesting ideas and insights are of such technical
nature.

~~~
matuszeg
The utility I get from Joe Rogan interviewing experts is that he asks a lot of
clarifying questions to help bring the material back down to a more
understandable level. I love Carmack's talks because I am in the same field
and can usually follow him, but I cannot imagine a layman being able to keep
up.

~~~
jplayer01
Why do you want a layman to keep up with him? What an utter waste. He knows
his audience and that's great.

~~~
ramblerman
Relax... he can do both, talk to laymen and his specialized audience.

~~~
jplayer01
No, what makes Carmack interesting is his discussions about highly technical
topics at a moderately advanced level. There are plenty of people who are more
than happy to explain what functional programming is at a basic level for
laypersons. Carmack is not that.

I assume you're American because of your need to dumb everything down instead
of respecting intellectualism as is.

